# George is on his side



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

. Im not sure what to do ...ive done a complete water change, ive soaked him in a tub of aquarium salt ...and now im just waiting i guess to see if he comes out of whatever he has...

 sad day today


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

sorry to hear this, pardon my ignorance but can you provide more info on 'george'? and i hope you didn't really do a 100% water change...?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe a cap our 2 of prime might help if you did water change. good for slim coat


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

..... sorry.. good luck


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i would also turn off the lights too and wait and don't man handle the fish at all


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

i dont have lights on the tank...and i did do a large water change to make sure he has clean water, but no change for him..hes still on his side, his breathing has slowed down but his eyes are still looking at me ...


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

george is a fahaka puffer, 10 inches long, probably 8 months old..


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

pinkjell said:


> i dont have lights on the tank...and i did do a large water change to make sure he has clean water, but no change for him..hes still on his side, his breathing has slowed down but his eyes are still looking at me ...


do you use prime our tap conditioner for a water change


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

pinkjell said:


> george is a fahaka puffer, 10 inches long, probably 8 months old..


i hope he gets better


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

hes going to die today 

this is really sad but last night he was watching me as i talked to him..his eyes moved every time i said his name and he was trying so hard to get up from his side..


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i hope he pulls threw


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

So sorry to hear this, its so sad - our fish are our families. I cried for days over one of my discus - a female.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

i cry all the time when i lose a fish..george was a HUGE part of our family..always wagging his whole body when we get home when we are out....we called him our little puppy dog...hes barely breathing now...its so hard to watch ..


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh pinkjell I am sorry to hear about George, my thoughts are with you and george right now.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

thank you everyone...very much. I seriously am thinking of getting out of the hobby because of this..its too much heart ache when you get soooo attached to a pet. I guess thats probably a normal reaction?  

I just recently sold all my discus because my favorite one - angel - was 5 years old and she passed away and i didnt have the heart anymore either for the rest i had, and once again, cried for a few days..

time will heal...thx for everyones support. Its SO nice to be able to come here and have the support.  thank you.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i felt the same way then a couple of hours a bought i new one. im sorry for your puff


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about George. Take care.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

i don't know much abt. puffers but i sure got upset loosing my betta, it even bothers me to lose a neon tetra

my positive energy is being directed your way in the hopes that the universe will balance this negative incident out with some positive events for you..


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, it is odd how we can release more emotion when a fish or pet dies than we can if we lose a job or money and stuff. hope you feel better soon.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

thank you everyone xo


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

hang in there georgey.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Im sad to say that george took his last breath about 5 min ago...he was the best boy in the world...but hes in a better place now and no more suffering...

Im so glad i took videos of him and have tons of pictures...the memories are such good ones. RIP George...


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

So sorry for your loss! Hope you're doing ok. He was definitely well loved. RIP George.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

RIP George, you had a great home!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

I am so sorry  x1000.
RIP George.
At least he wont suffer anymore in fish heaven


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Rest In Peace George. Pinkjell when ever things get tuff just remember all the memories you have of him. My condolences to you.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to hear Gwen 

him & Kaleeko are chasing prawns together!!!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> sorry to hear Gwen
> 
> him & Kaleeko are chasing prawns together!!!


were the rivers flow of crayfish


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

i thought i was all teared out..lol..but nope, they are flowing again after reading all the messages!! thank you again everyone...truly..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> were the rivers flow of crayfish


crap & paddy!!!!

all puffers must go to the best place. im sure all 3 are having a blast up there


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

omg.... sorry to hear that!
RIP


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

ohhh shi**y.. I'm sorry to hear that he passed on.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Good that you have all those pictures and memories


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

I wanted to say thank you again, for everyones support and words..this is helping me a lot..i dont even want to go home from work today knowing he wont be there... Empty house/tank syndrome...im down to one tank now, used to have 5 and sometimes more up and running..sorry for the sad post...its just nice to be able to come here and share...


----------

